# STEAM JUICE EXTRACTION



## NorthernWinos (Jul 7, 2006)

I am not able to drink alcohol [wine] right now and the wine racks are full....so will juice out the berries and preserve the juice till a later time.

24# of frozen strawberries. Berries are small this year due to a severe drought, but still tasty.







Just put the frozen berries in the top basket, be sure to keep the bottom pot full of boiling water at all times.
As the berries melt and release their juices you can add more frozen berries on top of the pulp.






The steam rises through a cone in the middle pot, the steam releases the juice from the fruit in the top basket, the juice gathers around the cone.






The juice comes through the spigot into a catch pot.







Pure strawberry juice.






Within a short time you will have lots of juice and very little pulp.






Then it is time to preserve the juice into canning jars.






If you have never preserved anything in mason jars, don't be intimidated, it's not rocket science.



The 24# of strawberries gave 12 quarts [3 gallons] of pure juice....should make a nice 5-6 gallon batch of wine....I usually add some Winexpert Red Wine Grape Concentrate, it makes a delicious red wine.






Now there is room in the freezer for the raspberries.






Hope this has been helpful....


----------



## Waldo (Jul 7, 2006)

Pretty impressive wino


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 7, 2006)

Very impressive






I had no idea that steaming could get so much juice!


And those raspberries!...... They look fantastic compaired to mine....


----------



## paubin (Jul 7, 2006)

I think I will have to invest in an extracter. Great job!



Pete


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice job!



Thank you for your work! This could be the answer to our problem with freezer space for our fruits and venison! Yes, I'll can the fruit juice and freeze the venison, not the other way around. 


(And for all you Poor Bambi people out there, he looks better in my freezer than on the grill of my car.)


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the freezers do get full with various stuff...so have to keep the fruit juice in jars...last year we only got one deer, so kind of rationing it now. 
One of my freezers still has 19 apple pies from last year, guess we got burned out on them....sure is no shortage of food around here, guess that is nothing to complain about....we are very fourtunate....guess that's the perks of growing gardens..


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2006)

This is what was left of 24# of frozen strawberries...about 3 quarts or less of pulp.




The wine made from the juice clears very nicely...tho I don't have much to compare as I have only made one batch of wine with pulp in a straining bag....found that to be messy and seems that I lost a lot of volume.
I would think that some of the juice you get is steam vapor, but the flavor is very fruitful....it sure beats a straining bag for making jelly.
For years I used the steam juicer to make breakfast juice, [apple, grape, and blends of apple/raspberry, etc.] Once we started making wine it was a natural to use it for that too. 
Hope others try it and it will be interesting to see how you feel about it.





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 8, 2006)

NorthernWinos,


I have been wondering where you have been. I really love the pictorals of all that you do. The juice steamer is very interesting, have never seen one before. How is your garden doing and all of your flowers? Post pictures! Good to see you again!


Ramona


Where did you get the juicer?*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2006)

rgecaprock said:


> NorthernWinos,
> 
> 
> I have been wondering where you have been.  I really love the pictorals of all that you do.  The juice steamer is very interesting, have never seen one before. How is your garden doing and all of your flowers?  Post pictures!  Good to see you again!
> ...


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 8, 2006)

I had no idea. Glad you are feeling better. I work for a doctor and I see how fast a life can change due to health problems.Your gardens and flowers are beautiful. I would have to spend the day outside so I wouldn't miss a single bloom. 


Good to have you back......................Ramona





Are the roses floribunda? antique roses? I love them so much more than the Hybrid(i think) roses. And the fragrance, I can smell them in my memory!!!


Is the last picture a peony?*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## grapeman (Jul 8, 2006)

I had no idea you were going through all that. It's great to hear from you and that all is much better now. I think we will all say a little prayer for you and your family. Keep up the good progress. It's all those darned speed bumps of life that make us realize we are alive and human.



I've lived for 12 years now with heart disease after having a heart attack when I was barely 40 with 2 and 4 year old boys to live for!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is a juicer I Googled...looks okay to me....the price is good too, think I paid near the 15+ years ago...

http://mendingshed.stores.yahoo.net/ssjuicer.html

Here is another more pricey one...

http://www-podunk.com/*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Ramona and Appleman...
Good to be back and feeling good....I have so many people with me in their prayers that I know that is where this new found strength is coming from...I shouldn't feel this good with the stuff that passes through my body...
No matter how old or how young you are take care and cherish your health....without your health you have nothing.


----------



## masta (Jul 9, 2006)

Glad to see you back NW and happy to hear you are doing better after a very terrible time. 


Doctors and medicines can try to cure what ails you but the will to live and concur what comes your way comes from your inner strength!


----------



## paubin (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so happy your feeling better! You and yours are in my prayers! 



Pete


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 9, 2006)

Keep your spirits up, and I'm very glad to hear you are feeling better. Your garden looks great (as always)!





We're rooting for you!





Martina


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks you to all, such a good feeling to be back with such a caring family....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 15, 2006)

RASPBERRY JUICE[for wine]





24 pounds of frozen berries







Fill the top basket....







This is how much juice you get in 30 minutes.[out of focus...sorry!] 







In 30 minutes this is how much they have shrunk down.....it is a good time to refill the bottom pot with water and add more frozen berries, and do so every 30 minutes or so.







The juice drips into the middle pot.






This is the total juice from the 24 pounds of berries.







This is the total pulp left over....yuck!!!








8 pounds of pulp left...including the plastic bucket.







12 quarts of juice for wine....[color looks odd in the photo]







One recipe we do by mixing frozen apple juice with the raspberry juice...A delicious social wine.







Another recipe we add WineExpert Red Wine Grape Concentrate [not Concord] It makes a delicious red wine.

Hope this is helpful....


----------



## pkcook (Jul 15, 2006)

NW,


Glad to hear you are feeling better and the pics are wonderful! This method sure sucks the color out of the fruit and puts it in the juice. Should make the wines have awonderful color.


Onequestion, do you have a cooked taste to the juice with this method? I love strawberries. My Mother-in-Law cooks them down with sugaradded to put on top of fresh biscuits and that is delish, but the taste is very different from fresh; has a cooked taste.


Just curious.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 15, 2006)

pkcook said:


> NW,
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better and the pics are wonderful!  This method sure sucks the color out of the fruit and puts it in the juice.  Should make the wines have a wonderful color.
> 
> ...



Guess I don't know about the steamer changing the taste in the wines...have only made wine using this kind of juice...oh, except for a banana/pineapple/apple medley that probably needs some aging, that wine I put the pulp in the must.
I should make a batch of raspberry or strawberry wine using raw berries sometime to see if the flavor is different...some raspberry wine recipes say to take the seeds out of the juice before fermenting because of a bitter taste...so I guess everyone has their own opinion.
My grandpa had an orchard and my Mom would can strawberries in mason jars for a winter 'treat'...they were mushy and didn't taste at all like fresh berries, I never cared for that 'treat'. I think frozen strawberries taste different too, kind of mushy texture...tho good in a pinch on angel food cake with whipped cream.
I have made apple/raspberry breakfast juice using the steamer and it tastes great, very refreshing.
Wish someone else would use a steamer and get their opinion too....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 25, 2006)

Freezers are getting full this time of the year, so juiced out 20# of frozen Chokecherries.....








Put them in the top basket of the steamer...





Some look red in the photo, must have been the light....?

Within minutes...the juice comes forth....






Left with the seedy pulp....






And much lovely juice....






10 quarts of juice in the jars for later wine making....







Will let the pulp drip overnight for a few more ounces of 'goodness' to add to the next batch...

Opened a bottle of ChokeCherry wine the other night, it had been in the bottle for well over a year...it was wonderful...full bodied, like a Merlot or Cab...We'll call it 'Poor Man's Merlot'....





Wish someone else would use a steam juicer then we could get another opinion on if it changes the taste of the fruit.....BUT....would canned wine concentrates have been heated when put in the can????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks pretty impressive. Wonder how it would perform with Muscadines?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 25, 2006)

Probably would work....I make breakfast juice out of our purple grapes, they are kind of like Concord and crossed with wild grapes, flavor is pretty strong, so have to add a bit of water and sugar to make a delightful breakfast juice...just like Welch's.
Love the look of those Mucadines in your photos, they look like they would just burst in your mouth....are they good for eating???
Seems most wines from grapes are fermented on the skins, so don't know how wine from grape juice will work with the steam juicer...I'll let you know in a few years if God's willing and the sun shines...


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2006)

They are excellent for eating Northern Wino as well as for making jellies, preserves, pies, cakes etc. I have looked at the steamers off and on fo a while now, just unsure how that process woud effect the outcome of a wine vs standard processing.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 26, 2006)

I would think by freezing them like you do it must break down the fruit and make it pretty juicy for wine making...do what your doing, it sounds like your wines are awesome....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 26, 2006)

Feel like a squirrel gathering nuts for winter...guess it's that time of year to put up your produce.

Made a few jars of breakfast grape juice this PM...it goes really fast in the steam juicer...

Check for ripeness...






The seeds were brown, they were plump and juicy, came off the stems really easily, some seemed split, and the dog was eating them off the vine and ground....they got to be ready...very early this year...

These are tiny little Valiant grapes, one of the hardiest grapes bred..very flavorful...






Clean and put them in the juicer...






Within no time you are left with very little pulp...







......and sweet tasty juice, just like Welch's Concord...






Quick and easy breakfast juice...

I use my old blue jars for the grape juice, all other food looks so putrid in them....

Have put some of this juice in a batch of Welch's Concord wine and didn't tell the difference, so the juice may have other uses....For Valiant grapes the catalogs state that it can be used for wine, but age for 1-2 years...that's hard to do....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 27, 2006)

I believe I'd have to try at least a gallon made from them grapes Wino !!


----------



## Bill B (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice Wino, Thanks for the fine pics. Im interested in this steamer.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 3, 2006)

CRABAPPLES
Thursday the neighbors called and said the wind was taking it's toll on the Crabapples, they were falling fast. We ventured over to get a couple pails full, got pelted by flying/falling fruits...

Pretty little things...






Just wash, destem and weigh them out, steam juice them whole...






They juice out very quickly...






The juice is very pretty, but very full of pectin...






They produce much juice and dry pulp, neighbors are using the pulp for bear bait....






I got 4 near gallons of juice from 44 pounds of fruit, it will make 2 batches of wine....someday. 

For the wine recipe I put 2 bottles of Wine Expert White Grape Concentrate for 2 gallons of juice, add peptic enzyme, sugar and the usual additives, yeast and water it makes a nice blush wine....


----------



## Dean (Sep 4, 2006)

*sigh*
My mom used to send crabapple jelly up every year in a care package. Now i'm lucky if she makes it once every 3-4 years. It makes the best jelly for toast!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2006)

This whole process really intrugues me. Just wondering, "aloud" to my fellow forum members. Wondering if you could freeze the pulp after the extraction process and use it, along with the juice in making wine at a later date.


Or possibly even make wine immediately . Extract the juice and throw that pulp into a strainer bag and let er rip.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 4, 2006)

I have made wine right out of the juicer....works great, but I have never thrown the pulp in a straining bag....am sure you could freeze the pulp or use it in a fresh batch, might get a bit more flavor out of it....I usually use a few extra pounds of fruit to compensate for not using the pulp...

Last week I juiced up a few apples that were falling off of our trees....






Just wash, destem and cut in half or quarters...






They puff up like marshmellows...
These were pie apples and not very juicy due to our drought....






Some people will run the pulp from regular apples through a mill and make apple sauce...we are not apple sauce eaters....but hear it works great.
The stem juicer is very slow to get the juice out on regular apples, but it's what I use.....got to find an apple press someday...




The wines I make with these various juices are very clear and ferment very nicely...the only wine I have made with pulp was a 'Tropical Medley'..I used pineapple and apple juice and put bananas in the straining bag....found it was messy and the wine took a while to clear, also had gas bubbles for awhile, never had bubbles like that in our juice wines....maybe it was just the banana thing.I see everyone degassing their wines...I have never done that and don't seem to have a problem...maybe it's altitude or using just juice in the wines...wonder about that...?????



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 4, 2006)

Pretty, pretty fruits!!! Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2006)

What brand is your juicer wino...I am thinking of getting this one


http://cgi.ebay.com/Mehu-Liisa-Steamer-Juicer-Cooker-Roaster-10L-New-IB_W0QQitemZ330019586754QQihZ014QQcategoryZ20677QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 4, 2006)

Waldo said:


> What brand is your juicer wino...I am thinking of getting this one
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mehu-Liisa-Steamer-Juicer-Cooker-Roaster-10L-New-IB_W0QQitemZ330019586754QQihZ014QQcategoryZ20677QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Waldo,
I got mine about 20 years ago from Back to Basics in Utah...when I Googled STEAM JUICER this one came up from Back to Basics..it might be the same place...they have less expensive ones out of aluminum, but this one seems a good price...I paid $79 when I got mine so many years ago....mine is missing handles, but still usable..
Looks like they have improved the handles....and it looks like you get extra baskets and other goodies....
They have the aluminum ones on sale for $49, those look more like my old one...
Here is the link...

http://mendingshed.stores.yahoo.net/ssjuicer.html*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Wino...I went ahead and purcheased the stainless one. Can't wait now to get it and try it out...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 4, 2006)

Waldo said:


> Thanks Wino...I went ahead and purcheased the stainless one. Can't wait now to get it and try it out...



Hope you enjoy your steamer/juicer as much as I have...will be nice to get another opinion too.
It doesn't work for tomatoes..



and regular apples are slow...on the big apples I sprinkle a little sugar ontop of the fruit, seems it helps extract the juice a bit better...the little crabapples juice very quickly.
Once we got ours it seemed that everyone who sees it orders one..just as I had to have one when I first saw it work on a friends rhubarb and raspberries..
You have more exotic fruits than we do, so will be interesting to see what you run through yours...


----------



## pkcook (Sep 4, 2006)

Northern,


Have you done peaches? If so, how did the juice come out?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 5, 2006)

Have never done peaches or pears, think they mention them in their ad tho....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 14, 2006)

MORE VALIANT JUICE</font>

A girlfriend has one Valiant [Fedonia X Wild Montana [vitis riparia]] grape growing on an arbor...in years past we have been plagued with diseases on this variety.....this year our extreme dryness has rendered and beautiful harvest...and saving the lives of many vines that we had wanted to remove.
She got these the other night and said it is less than half of whats on the vine...she has to remove a fence and crawl inside the arbor...

About 11/1/2 pounds...






Notice the spots on the leaves....some of my vines have it too...is it rust...??? Or just seasonal ripening...??? 
At this point of the year....we don't really care...






More juice to get hauled downstairs....got to make room on the kitchen counter for the Snappy Tom tomato juice bubbling on the stove...







I have used some of this juice in a wine I called Grape Medley...I used Welch's frozen Concord juice, some of my Valiant juice and 2 500 ml bottles of WineExpert Red Wine Grape Concentrate...it turned out pretty good, but my honey won't let it age...it just disappears....
Think I will get enough juice this year to make a 5 gallon batch of just Valiant and see how it turns out...
signed...Purple Fingers</font>
*</font> Love the Powertoys resizing tool...it's a snap.Before I would put the photos in a folder and use my Email program to resize them, pull them off the phantom Email and use them from off the deskeop...this is so slick...been wanting to use it...Thank you!!!!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 25, 2006)

MORE APPLES....these are Harlson Reds and some Harlsons....a late apples that are biannual producers....







They are pretty small this year due to the drought....I cut them pretty small, halves and quarters, so more could fit into the steam basket...






I run the juicer for 2 hours or more...till the juice quits flowing...then I save the pulp for later....I try to do 2 or 3 batches a day, then put all the pulp back into the steam basket and run it for another 2 hours...I am a tight-wad and want all the juice I can get....

It kind of ties you to the kitchen, have to replenish the water pan every so often, but find other things to do around the house....

From the 4 baskets of fruit I got 6 gallons [24 quarts] of juice.... 2 days worth...I think it is worth the time....get laundry, baking and computer chores done...






After that much steaming...there really isn't that much left....skins and seeds...this is 3 steamers worth of pulp..I also let it drain overnight to get every last drop of goodness...






I don't think I could get any apple sauce out of this pulp....It is pretty dry....

Hope you find this helpful...




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 25, 2006)

Not familiar with that apple NW. Is it tart? Will you use your juice for wine? Jelly? Both? Have you ever tried just freezing it?*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## pkcook (Sep 25, 2006)

Not much there that even resembles an apple



. The juice looks like a pink lemonaid or grapefruit. I'm sure it is delicious.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 25, 2006)

Yummy. That looks tasty. Pretty good yield. Those look like half bushel wire baskets, so that's 3 gallons per bushel. I normally get 2.5 gallons per bushel when pressing, but I'm not that patient so could probably get a little more if I tried real hard. 2 days worth -is that labor to juice it or 2 days of drink?



I think you would have another reason to stay around the house close if that's the case!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 25, 2006)

Waldo....they are a very hardy crisp apple, good for everything and keep fairly well.
I haven't froze any, except in frozen apple pies, they are good like that....they are good all ways....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 25, 2006)

2 days labor to juice it....think I'd die if I drank all that in 2 days...




At the end of the day I wonder if it was worth it...but then decide that....Yes, it is worth it.I do other things while the juicer boils away....today I couldn't stand being in the house...it was beautiful out....I got the garlic planted and managed to keep the juicer from running out of water...was a good day...got 15 quarts.
Don't know if they are half bushel baskets, they came from an egg farm....
Last batch tomorrow....then can wash my kitchen floor...


----------



## joeswine (Dec 10, 2007)

where did you buy the steamer pot at?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2007)

I ordered it from Back to Basics about 20 years ago.


Some members have been getting good deals on eBay....steam juicers


Do a Google Search or any search engine on the Internet for Steam Juicers.


----------



## moose (Sep 21, 2008)

We have a steam juicer we enjoy using but we do have a question. If we want to give some of our valient grape juice away and it may not be used right away do we process the jars in a pressure cooker? Could you keep it in bottles? Yesterday we made some of our South American Special and canned it. It is a spicy sloppy joe made of beef, pork, pepperoni, along with peppers from the garden. Always a big hit. After the juice is done we will be making salsa.


----------



## swillologist (Sep 21, 2008)

Moose, I'm no expert at this. But the book I have says you can do juice with a water bath canner. If there is meat or vegetables in it you will need to pressure can it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, you can put it in mason jars and keep it for years....Just a hot water bath...no need to pressure cook juice.

Sounds like you have a lot of produce to make up good eats.


----------



## moose (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply NW. Juice for our son and some to try and make wine with. We have only 1 grape plant and it produced 30 lbs of grapes, The Valiant variety.


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I know this is an old post, but wanted to tell you that I also have a steam juicer and I love it.

Two years ago, DH decided to pick all the grapes that grow in our back yard. (We didnt plant them, they were here when we bought our home, and we have no idea what variety they are.) All I can tell you is they are big and purple





I steam-juiced 8 of the five-gallon buckets that he brought me, and made seemingly endless quarts of grape juice. It's fantastic. I didnt add anything to it, but did process it in a hot water bath and put it up in the pantry. We have enjoyed this juice for the last two years! The kids love it!

Anyway....two weeks ago I had a friend visit and she is teaching me how to make wine. I mentioned the grape juice that I've had put up and she suggested that we put a batch of grape wine together. We did... and now I'm waiting anxiously to see how it is going to taste. I will let you all know as soon as I bottle it!

On another note, anyone that is considering a steam juicer should also know that it is very versatile. I've used mine for steaming all kinds of veggies for canning. I've also used it to steam whole chickens. It makes the best, all-natural chicken broth, all while steaming the meat right off the carcass. (I use the chicken for chicken-pot pies, soups, canning chicken, etc.)

I'm hoping to report that my grape juice makes a fabulous wine! Time will tell!





p.s.....Those that have a steam juicer understand the importance of not letting it boil dry..... I've learned that if I put a couple of marbles in the water while it boils, I hear a constant tapping inside the pan. If I dont hear any tapping, or notice that the tapping is starting to slow down, that is when more water needs to be added to the pan. Makes it much easier for me to be doing other things in the house while the steamer is doing it's job!


----------



## Bert (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice tip when using the steamer...I'll have to try it the next time I juice some berries [that will be soon I hope].....And I love using the steamer for wine making....


----------



## joeswine (Mar 5, 2010)

would of never of though of steamimg a chicken,but you are perfectly right................should be excellent stock base.........


----------



## ithink2020 (Oct 22, 2010)

What do you all think of this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Basics-A12-Aluminum-Juicer/dp/B0007VW61S/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&amp;coliid=IFSCK84HU4G03&amp;colid=257EA7TE7FG45

More of a starter unit, but it's within my budget...

Thanks!


----------



## MaineGal (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a friend that has that model and she loves it. 

The only thing to consider is that because it's aluminum, it would not be wise to use it for anything acidic, such as tomatoes, because it can cause pitting. 

Have fun!  You'll love your steam juicer!


----------



## gaudet (Oct 22, 2010)

Ithink2020,

It will work, but I think you would be happier if you saved up and got the SS version. You don't have to worry about pitting and can steam anything. I picked mine up 2 years ago and got it for $115 shipped. 

My comment is not to discourage you, cause you will still love it either way you decide to go. If $$ is the issue than by all means go with what you can afford.


----------



## ithink2020 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I found this one, which looks like it has some good review and still in my budget!

http://www.amazon.com/Cook-Home-2-Quart-Stainless-Steel-Steamer/dp/B001KB9KCW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## MaineGal (Oct 22, 2010)

ithink, That looks very similar to the Victorio brand, and the Mehu-Liisa brand juicers that are selling on Ebay. 

Good find. Great price!


----------



## gaudet (Oct 22, 2010)

You will be much happier. Clean up is a breeze. When the hard water boils out leaving deposits in the boiler and elsewhere a quick scour with barkeepers friend will clean it as good as new. That is a great price. I think you undersized it though its a 9 and 1/2 quart






2 quarts would take you forever to steam any sizable amount of fruit


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 22, 2010)

ithink2020 said:


> Thanks for the info! I found this one, which looks like it has some good review and still in my budget!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cook-Home-2-Quart-Stainless-Steel-Steamer/dp/B001KB9KCW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top




This is the one I purchased. I've used it for both elderberries and strawberries.


----------



## ithink2020 (Oct 22, 2010)

Silly question...

Anyone every used a steam Juicer with Pumpkin (to make Pumpkin wine)...it's that time of year.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2010)

It's the old addage.
Cheap things are not good
Good things are not cheap


I like and have 
http://www.amazon.com/Back-Basics-N12-Stainless-Juicer/dp/B0007XSO4O/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;s=home-garden&amp;qid=1287791081&amp;sr=1-4


Much bigger than the 9 1/2 qt one. Look at the dimensions.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi MaineGirl, thanks for the marble tip, we keep them in the bottom of the steamer when we store it so we dont forget to use them! Crackedcork


----------



## MaineGal (Oct 22, 2010)

You're welcome, Cracked Cork.




We keep our marbles stored in the bottom pan as well.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 24, 2010)

Great idea MaineGal


----------



## Dean (Oct 24, 2010)

you don't need to steam pumpkin to make pumpkin wine. Just cook it up to convert starches to sugars, pulp it, bag it, and then add water, sugar, and acid/tannin additions.


----------



## ithink2020 (Oct 29, 2010)

tepe said:


> It's the old addage.
> Cheap things are not good
> Good things are not cheap
> 
> ...



Put this on my Christmas Wish list. My wife already told me if no one gets it for me, she will!!! I love her!


----------



## vcasey (Oct 29, 2010)

ithink2020 said:


> Silly question...
> 
> Anyone every used a steam Juicer with Pumpkin (to make Pumpkin wine)...it's that time of year.



And to add to what Dean said ... This will drop a LOT of sediment, make plenty of extra for topping off.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 31, 2010)

May try a batch with the steam juicer and see how it goes. Have never made a pu,pkin wine so it will all be a new adventure


----------



## ithink2020 (Dec 28, 2010)

Got one for Christmas!!! Got this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Basics-N12-Stainless-Juicer/dp/B0007XSO4O/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;s=home-garden&amp;qid=1287791081&amp;sr=1-4

Can't wait to try it out this coming year.

Thanks for all the advice everyone!!!

Matt


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2010)

You have a great wife! I reread your previous post. She said if no one else gets it she will.
Enjoy it. This is what I have. You can use it NOW for Strawberry wine. Just go to Sams Club and get the frozen.


----------



## ithink2020 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's what I plan to do after the first of the year. Get some frozen fruit and get started.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 28, 2010)

Your gonna love it


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2010)

Should be plenty of "Fresh Florida Frozen Strawberries" at the store for sale! 


Congrats on the steamer


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 21, 2012)

i think i need to find my marbles before i buy one !!!!


lost 'em


rrawhide


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2012)

rrawhide said:


> i think i need to find my marbles before i buy one !!!!
> 
> 
> lost 'em
> ...





Who said YOU need marbles?....LOL


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 21, 2012)

gee tepe, i'm glad - lost mine lots of years ago


----------

